# Melton Mowbray War Memorial Hospital, visited 2010/2014



## darbians (Jan 3, 2015)

This was the first building I explored with a camera. It was good to return.

The hospital in Melton Mowbray started life as Hill House and was built pre 1760. In 1840 Colonel Charles Wyndham moved to the area due to his passion for fox hunting and rented Hill House. He changed the name to Wyndham Lodge in traditional hunting fashion.

It was later purchased by William Chaplin who had the entire house rebuilt in Wartnaby stone in 1874.

In 1920 Col Richard Dalgleish purchased Wyndham lodge as a gift to the town. In honour of those who had fallen during the great war it became known as Melton & District War Memorial Hospital.

The hospital closed in 2005 and has been left to let nature take over.


1.






2.





3.
2010





4.
2014 
As you can see time doesn't stand still.





5.





6.





7.



[/url]

Hope you enjoyed for a few more pics check The War Memorial Hospital on my site.​


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, I'm really impressed with this.
Its a place i've had my eye on for years, but security are very hot here. It's got metal sheeting on the windows now & PIRs. How much of these photos were in 2014?
Cracking photos, good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2015)

It don't to bad inside at least its not covered in graffiti! great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2015)

Seriously interesting place this mate, nice photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sj9966 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good stuff, its good to see its still standing. It doesn't look to have changed too much inside and its good to see the kids have been kept out.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice to see this again, my first ever explore!
soon to be converted into apartments and 100 houses to be built on the grounds.
Right on my doorstep too, glad it's doable again


----------



## darbians (Jan 5, 2015)

It hasn't changed much at all.
I did see security leaving.
2,4,5 and 6 are recent shots.
Thanks to you all.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks good mate


----------



## darbians (Jan 6, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Nice to see this again, my first ever explore!
> soon to be converted into apartments and 100 houses to be built on the grounds.
> Right on my doorstep too, glad it's doable again



Just see your old report same year as my first visit.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2015)

Not noticed this place before. Fantastic shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## darbians (Jan 9, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Not noticed this place before. Fantastic shots, cheers for sharing!


Its quite nice really Lee. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks a good one.


----------

